# Katy Perry wearing HELLO KITTY MAC!



## jenee.sum (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't know if this is the right place, so move it if it needs to....but.....

look what i just found on perez hilton!







that looks like the MAC HK design (on HK's dress in the center), right?!

soooo friggen hottttt!! i want that top so bad!!


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Feb 19, 2009)

it's for sale on ebay. someone just posted it


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 19, 2009)

r u serious? LOL do u have the link? i can't find it. i bet it's 8653342623462 bucks.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh. I thought she was going to be wearing the makeup.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 19, 2009)

Katy Perry is so adorable.

Her outfit at the Grammy's was too damn cute.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smokin' Jo* 

 
_it's for sale on ebay. someone just posted it_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_r u serious? LOL do u have the link? i can't find it. i bet it's 8653342623462 bucks._

 
It was me.  It's in MAC Chat:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...3/#post1509583


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Feb 19, 2009)

That looks so bad.
But I'd take it apart and wear each item separately haha.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol, I think she looks cool! This is the only time I've ever liked her


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 19, 2009)

i want that shirt!


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 19, 2009)

I really dont like this girls music, just doesnt do it for me... unfortunately neither does her fashion. But my little girl would have a field day with that


----------



## florabundance (Feb 19, 2009)

Can't stand this chick. She needs to fall back if she's trying to affiliate herself with MAC....hopefully they don't use her in any campaigns?


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 19, 2009)

I find her rather fake or she tends to try too hard. But I really think she's got an awesome figure, saw her in a bikini post too, she's smokin! 

Thanks for the pic - she rocks those tight pants!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It was me.  It's in MAC Chat:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...3/#post1509583_

 

Thanks!
HOLY is that expensive! But i guess considering the material of it, it's not bad at all. can't believe there are people bidding on this. damn rich people. i wish i had all their money so i can buy all the MAC i want.

I actually don't mind her. don't love her, don't hate her either. but i think she's beautiful and i want her body. lol


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Can't stand this chick. She needs to fall back if she's trying to affiliate herself with MAC....hopefully they don't use her in any campaigns?_

 
Right and WTH? She's already affliated with Too Faced.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 19, 2009)

Must. Have. Shoes. and Leggings!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2009)

isn't that the plush on her hip?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 19, 2009)

i love her style.
her music.... not so much.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_isn't that the plush on her hip?_

 
The beheaded version


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i love her style.
her music.... not so much._

 
samee!! listened to her album once...never played it since.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_The beheaded version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

I love her, her fashion and her music. I also love Too Faced, I had no idea she was affiliated with them.

But holy jesus- $995 for that top? Sure, it's cute and unique... But after I saw that price tag, it's ugly in my eyes!


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I love her, her fashion and her music. I also love Too Faced, I had no idea she was affiliated with them.

But holy jesus- $995 for that top? Sure, it's cute and unique... But after I saw that price tag, it's ugly in my eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
holy crap!!! it was less than half the price when i saw it earlier today!!! DAMN!


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_Oh. I thought she was going to be wearing the makeup._

 
ditto! lol


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_holy crap!!! it was less than half the price when i saw it earlier today!!! DAMN!_

 
Oy! Still not worth it. It looks like it's worth $100 TOPS.


----------



## Zantedge (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't like Katy Perry. And I don't like what she is wearing. :/


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 20, 2009)

A lucky bidder won that top for $955. I was wondering why the bids were skyrocketing for that one. I have to admit Katy Perry really is owning that corset though. 
I did won two of the dresses on the Ebay listing. =0P *Can't contain the excitement*


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to post again but I had to look back and saw some differences between the pictures of the corset. Katy Perry has only one hello kitty doll face on her left hip and in the ebay picture there is two. Weird.

The Blonds for MAC Hello Kitty Designer Dress - eBay (item 200307587603 end time Feb-19-09 19:24:00 PST)

Personally two hello kitty heads on the hips might be a little too much...however it strongly reminds me of John Paul Gaultier's haute couture couple years back when all of his gowns were about vivacious hips.


----------



## oracle1 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2009)

It looks like she could be wearing some of the MAC hello kitty make-up though.

If you mix the black color and the pink in the palette, it gets that nice purple color she's wearing.


----------



## jenee.sum (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_It looks like she could be wearing some of the MAC hello kitty make-up though.

If you mix the black color and the pink in the palette, it gets that nice purple color she's wearing._

 
agree! it's gorgeous!! also when you mix the black with the turquoise one! so HOT! and she may be wearing Strayin' l/s??


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 21, 2009)

Totally!

And yeah, it does sort of look like Strayin'!


----------

